# KI Programme



## hzdriver (10. August 2009)

Hallo

Weis nicht ob das hier rein gehört ? Kennt jemand KI Programme für den PC mit selbstentwicklung ? mfg


----------



## Battlejoe (11. August 2009)

bissl unpräzise 

Um was für ne Art von KI solls denn überhaupt gehn?


----------



## hzdriver (11. August 2009)

Es geht mir um eine sich selber weiter entwickelnde KI . Ich hab da Programme gesehen die das in einer Art Bakterium simuliert haben . Also keine Games alias Spore oder so ! Was ernsthaftes , wo für hat man Rechenpower ? Ich denke da immer an die Rechenleistung eines Gehirnes die bei ca. 8Ghz liegen soll .? 
Halt eher was rein theoretisches. Wieviel Ghz braucht man zu welcher KI ist die Frage und ab wann ist es dann eine KI ? mfg


----------



## -NTB- (11. August 2009)

https://www.black-board.net/thread.php?postid=113003

evt meinst du sowas?


----------



## hzdriver (11. August 2009)

was ist das , ne hacker seite ? mfg


----------



## -NTB- (11. August 2009)

hzdriver schrieb:


> was ist das , ne hacker seite ? mfg




nö...zumindest sollte es das net sein...hat halt google ausgespuckt..


----------



## hzdriver (11. August 2009)

gegoogelt hab ich auch schon und diese Seite will mein Feuerfuchs lieber nicht öffnen ! mfg


----------



## -NTB- (11. August 2009)

ähh..dass ist nen forum? 

liegt viell. daran dass du komische standart einstellungen hast?

also ich habe mit der seite keine probs, anfangs brauchte ich aber für viele seiten die korrekt sind ne vertifizierung

http://cdw.de.vu/bakteriasimulation.zip

dass wäre die datei...kann vieles einstellen auch wenn ich net wirklich verstehe..naja ganz net gemacht ists aber...man ieht nen pixel als bakterium..und wie sie sich vermehren usw...


----------



## hzdriver (12. August 2009)

Hi , Danke für das Proggi , aber es soll keine Simulation sein und auch nix mit Boinc oder Folding , mfg


----------



## majorguns (12. August 2009)

Ich glaube du meinst sowas hier: AntMe! - Die Ameisensimulation
Da kannst du Ameisen selber Programmieren.....

"Programmieren lernen einmal anders: „AntMe!“ ist ein kleines, aber feines Spiel, bei dem die Programmierung von künstlicher Intelligenz (KI) das zentrale Spieleprinzip ist. Eine prima Möglichkeit, die Sprachen C# oder Visual Basic .NET zu lernen, nebenher etwas über die „eingebaute Intelligenz“ von Computerspielen zu erfahren und dabei jede Menge Spaß zu haben. Für reichlich Diskussionen oder Eure Tipps & Tricks rund um AntMe! gibt’s übrigens ein eigenes Forum."


----------



## Snade (13. August 2009)

Jo Antme ne coole Sache beschaeftige ich mich auch gerade mit will 20k Punkte schaffen. Da muss man Ameisen Programmieren Nahrung einzusammeln oder andere Ameisen zu bekaempfen.


----------

